# CD-RW's won't work in stock stereo?



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lacking an iPod input and control I decided to take advantage of the 6-disc CD changer and bought some CD-RW's (Verbatim brand) so I could re-burn different playlists if I decided to. Now I'm getting disc errors. Are CD-RW's incompatible or is there another brand of discs which work with the stock unit?

Thanks


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i havent tried cd rw's, but i would first check all your burning settings first, maybe a different burning program like nero. i have had problems with windows media player when it comes to buring cd-r's which the gto head unit will deffinately play.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What format is the music on the disc? Remember, that unit won't play mp3's; on any type of disc. The use of CD-R's is mentioned in the owners manual but there is no mention of CD-RW's leading me to believe that they won't work in the stock Blaujunked unit......


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Most are AAC burned straight from iTunes as an audio CD. My CD-R's play without a hitch, which leads me to believe the RW's are the problem.

Thanks for the info guys, a stack of CD-R's are super cheap anyway.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I doubt that the OE unit actually plays AAC's. They might be AAC going in but your burn program converts them to some format that's compatible with the Blaupunkt.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't even know you could still buy CD-RWs.... but our headunits suck. They will only play CD-R and you MUST burn them into an standard audio CD. No MP3, ect.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I doubt that the OE unit actually plays AAC's. They might be AAC going in but your burn program converts them to some format that's compatible with the Blaupunkt.


You're right, iTunes is burning the discs as audio CD's.


----------



## Pyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Just in case you haven't seen it, this is the first thing I did to mine:

GTO Hard Wire Tutorial


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As long a you're happy with it......that factory stereo is crap and I replaced it the first weekend I had the car.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> As long a you're happy with it......that factory stereo is crap and I replaced it the first weekend I had the car.


Agreed! That is a LOT of work to do on a POS Head Unit!
Just replace it and move on.

Larry


----------

